# Day laborers in Katy?



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I am in the process of moving some large pieces of furniture and am interested in hiring a few day laborers for a day. 

Does anyone know where I might be able to locate any in Katy? I know I can drive into town and locate some individuals looking for work but was hoping to stay in the Katy area. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

....Have you tried the Home Depot parking lot?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chazbo said:


> ....Have you tried the Home Depot parking lot?


x2

or

PM Cool Hand. he runs a day labor outfit.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Dont hire those illegals, find ya some teenagers in your neighborhood...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Please don't hire illegals.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> Dont hire those illegals, find ya some teenagers in your neighborhood...


I agree, +1


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

or call someone like 3 Men Movers.. they can charge by the hour... but then again, day laborers are prolly a whole lot cheaper with better insurance if they drop or break your stuff... :spineyes:


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just call me, me and a couple buddies from college can handle that furniture. We moved the president of our university in her new house. The guys I work with are all professional and care about your items


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I'm not aware of a day laborer. My suggestion try a moving company that hires/contracts U.S. citizens that pay taxes. Some charge by the box/piece.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Neighbor hired some Mexican day laborers to do some shingle replacement on her roof a while back...She left the house to run errands...While she was gone they apparently went into her barn and spotted a few things they needed more than she did in their opinion...

They returned that very night and stole her new riding lawnmower and weed eater...

They apparently knew she lived in Sugarland and the house she had them working on was basically not occupied full time..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Try a youth group at a Church. Most of the time they are needing funds for summer treks or mission work. You could throw out a couple of _hunnerts_ on a table and have 10 good sized boys moving stuff around for you.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, guys. If I wanted the name of moving services I would have presented that question...

We hired 3 Men Movers when I initially moved into my house. That cost us close to 6 grand for an "in town" move. Not looking to hire a moving company to move a couple pieces of large furniture.

It looks like I will be stopping by Home Depot Saturday morning.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Dont hire those illegals


Maybe they are just "exchange students":spineyes:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Call A1 movers. They are cheap, insured, and won't break your stuff.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Shame on you. 
I hope they rob you blind.
Hire illegals who broke the law to get her and you deserve what you get.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> Shame on you.
> I hope they rob you blind.
> Hire illegals who broke the law to get her and you deserve what you get.


Good day to you as well...


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Shame on you.
> I hope they rob you blind.
> Hire illegals who broke the law to get here and you deserve what you get.


You may get what you pay for Justin.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Justin_Time said:


> It looks like I will be stopping by Home Depot Saturday morning.


If you do, you are part of the reason there are 15 million of them here.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

wisslbritches said:


> You may get what you pay for Justin.


You are more than welcome to come do the work for $12/hour...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

If I'm not part of the solution then I am very much part of the problem. But you can always look at the bright side of this issue. At least you weren't short sighted enough to do something as ridiculous as posting your intent to commit a crime on the world wide web for all to see. Good luck with that:texasflag.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Shame on you.
> I hope they rob you blind.
> Hire illegals who broke the law to get her and you deserve what you get.


i must have missed his post where he said he was going to home depot to look for illegals...maybe you're making an assumption here, just sayin.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys. If I wanted the name of moving services I would have presented that question...
> 
> We hired 3 Men Movers when I initially moved into my house. That cost us close to 6 grand for an "in town" move. Not looking to hire a moving company to move a couple pieces of large furniture.
> 
> It looks like I will be stopping by Home Depot Saturday morning.


Not cool at all.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> It looks like I will be stopping by Home Depot Saturday morning.





monkeyman1 said:


> i must have missed his post where he said he was going to home depot to look for illegals...maybe you're making an assumption here, just sayin.


So who do you think he is going to Home Depot to hire?

And I am beginning to wonder if this thread was actually about looking for someone to help to move furniture or to stir a pot. Seems you would have some friends or family that would help move furniture because who would honestly comes onto this board to say they are looking to hire illegals?

That is Jungle material right there. :spineyes:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> i must have missed his post where he said he was going to home depot to look for illegals...maybe you're making an assumption here, just sayin.


Who else hangs out in front of Home Depot looking for work?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Justin_Time said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys. If I wanted the name of moving services I would have presented that question...
> 
> We hired 3 Men Movers when I initially moved into my house. That cost us close to 6 grand for an "in town" move. Not looking to hire a moving company to move a couple pieces of large furniture.
> 
> It looks like I will be stopping by Home Depot Saturday morning.


you got screwed by them then.. with 3 men movers, I moved an entire 2 story 4 bedroom home into storage and then half of another home into an apartment all in one day, over 9 hours worth of work, for about $1,100.. this past March, 2010.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Who go's and hires ******** to move a few pieces of furniture? You don't have a friend that would help you for free? 


This is why there are 100s of em trying to get into Texas in the first place.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

There are some guys that are down in their luck, but still have some dignity left. They would rather work by the day than hit the welfare line, or they might not qualify. Just because you don't have an 8-5 w/benifits, mean you are not a US Citizen. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Just call me, me and a couple buddies from college can handle that furniture. We moved the president of our university in her new house. The guys I work with are all professional and care about your items


 OK, MAYBE HE DIDNT SEE THIS POST!:headknock


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> you got screwed by them then.. with 3 men movers, I moved an entire 2 story 4 bedroom home into storage and then half of another home into an apartment all in one day, over 9 hours worth of work, for about $1,100.. this past March, 2010.


That's what I was thinking. My BIL and sister had movers take their stuff from Erie PA. to Dallas Tx. for 10 grand door to door.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok.. to start answering the question.. google is your friend...

http://www.hireahelper.com/day-labor/katy_tx/


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why would you continue contributing to one of the biggest problem facing our state/country? Some people amaze me.....Like one of the replies above, go get a couple highschoolers in your neighborhood.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

netboy said:


> Maybe they are just "exchange students":spineyes:


Yeah, they all go to Baylor College of Medicine.....


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> x2
> 
> or
> 
> PM Cool Hand. he runs a day labor outfit.


Hate to do it,but your fired Gilbert!...............

geez and he was my best mojo..chit!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I wonder how many people here throwing him in the grease for hiring illegals do the same with a yard guy, a maid, a house painter etc.

Before you flame me, I cut my own yard etc, just asking.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

John Redcorn said:


> I wonder how many people here throwing him in the grease for hiring illegals do the same with a yard guy, a maid, a house painter etc.
> 
> Before you flame me, I cut my own yard etc, just asking.


My yard guy speaks some English, should I ask for a valid ID or green card?

btw, i would not know what to look for to see if it's real or not...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> My yard guy speaks some English, show I ask for a valid ID or green card?
> 
> btw, i would not know what to look for to see if it's real or not...


if its green, its not real. :biggrin: :cop:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow! I dont know what to say.......


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I do my own yard work. If I did decide to get it "outsourced", it would probably be through a buddy of mines company he owns. He makes sure everyone is working for him "legally".


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> buddy of mines company he owns. He makes sure everyone is working for him "legally".


oh yea sure.......:fishy: and Gilbert has a valid green card.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Wow.. I'm glad he did not ask for a Messkin Restaurant.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> oh yea sure.......:fishy: and Gilbert has a valid green card.


Him putting his business he has worked very hard for in jeapordy by hiring illegals is not worth his family going hungry sir. I am not sure of the extent he goes through verifying credentials, but the guy is very stern on this topic. Even if they are providing fake documnetation, its a little better than driving down to ol' HD and KNOWINGLY picking up illegals.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

better to use someone bonded incase they f it up they can replace it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Him putting his business he has worked very hard for in jeapordy by hiring illegals is not worth his family going hungry sir. I am not sure of the extent he goes through verifying credentials, but the guy is very stern on this topic. Even if they are providing fake documnetation, its a little better than driving down to ol' HD and KNOWINGLY picking up illegals.


Sir.......sure......:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Him putting his business he has worked very hard for in jeapordy by hiring illegals is not worth his family going hungry sir. I am not sure of the extent he goes through verifying credentials, but the guy is very stern on this topic. Even if they are providing fake documnetation, its a little better than driving down to ol' HD and KNOWINGLY picking up illegals.


hahaha.....he's got illegals working for him. stop trying to make excuses.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> hahaha.....he's got illegals working for him. stop trying to make excuses.


You forgot the 'Sir'....h:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Why would you continue contributing to one of the biggest problem facing our state/country? Some people amaze me.....Like one of the replies above, go get a couple highschoolers in your neighborhood.





Pistol58 said:


> Him putting his business he has worked very hard for in jeapordy by hiring illegals is not worth his family going hungry sir. I am not sure of the extent he goes through verifying credentials, but the guy is very stern on this topic. *Even if they are providing fake documnetation, its a little better than driving down to ol' HD and KNOWINGLY picking up illegals.*


wait wut? :spineyes:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

With our corrupt system, because of your president, its not hard to get some pretty authentic documentation.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> With our corrupt system, because of your president, its not hard to get some pretty authentic documentation.


unless you live outside the US of A, we have the same president.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My brother could use the work, I'd have to bring him cause he doesnt have a vehicle. He used to work for a moving company. He is without a job right now... Im perty strong myself


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Im perty strong myself


boom.........


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you annoy your wife at home as much as you annoy others on this board at times? Or is she still in Mexico?


Happy Bday by the way.....


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> With our corrupt system, because of your president, its not hard to get some pretty authentic documentation.


Spring Tx has it's own president? now we have two? geez..


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

heres my take. the illeagles are here and thier not leaveing. we all have been paying for thier healthcare. we all have been paying for thier childrens education. weve all been payin for the scholl breakfast and lunch program even during the summer months when school is not in session.most are on some sort of assitance program that we all pay for.whats wrong with hireing one cheap to get back a little bit that we have invested in them.again thier not leaveing so why not give them some work and some day they might even get off the systym.my hireing a day laborer is not the problem. our governments failer to secure our borders are the problem.i for one think they should earn thier keep.do you really think they will all just go home if we dont hire them. hell no they wont becaulse theres to many bleeding hearts and government assistance for them to ever go home.wellfare and lonestar cards are a lot better than what they left. soon the illeagles will be able to vote if some people have thier way.if they can vote and get assistance that comes from tax payers then they can **** sure work. now flame away becaulse i dont give a rats bohiney


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Do you annoy your wife at home as much as you annoy others on this board at times? Or is she still in Mexico?
> 
> Happy Bday by the way.....


the only one that seems annoyed is you. for talking out your ***.

thanks.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> Why would you continue contributing to one of the biggest problem facing our state/country? Some people amaze me.....Like one of the replies above, go get a couple highschoolers in your neighborhood.


X2

AND DONT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT

HERE ON 2COOL OPINIONS ARE FREE WITH THE MEMBERSHIP


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nokillbill said:


> heres my take. the illeagles are here and thier not leaveing. we all have been paying for thier healthcare. we all have been paying for thier childrens education. weve all been payin for the scholl breakfast and lunch program even during the summer months when school is not in session.most are on some sort of assitance program that we all pay for.whats wrong with hireing one cheap to get back a little bit that we have invested in them.again thier not leaveing so why not give them some work and some day they might even get off the systym.*my hireing a day laborer is not the problem. our governments failer to secure our borders are the problem*.i for one think they should earn thier keep.do you really think they will all just go home if we dont hire them. hell no they wont becaulse theres to many bleeding hearts and government assistance for them to ever go home.wellfare and lonestar cards are a lot better than what they left. soon the illeagles will be able to vote if some people have thier way.if they can vote and get assistance that comes from tax payers then they can **** sure work. now flame away becaulse i dont give a rats bohiney


Are you serious? Yeah, and to the crackheads, its the crack dealers fault too. Give me a break. Time to stand up for whats right and take your country back.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> the only one that seems annoyed is you. for talking out your ***.
> 
> thanks.


I clearly said annoy OTHERS. Ive even extended an invite to buy you a beer on another thread.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I clearly said annoy OTHERS. Ive even extended an invite to buy you a beer on another thread.


what thread?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

"The Marshall" said:


> X2
> 
> AND DONT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT
> 
> HERE ON 2COOL OPINIONS ARE FREE WITH THE MEMBERSHIP


you didn't read the rest of the thread to see where his buddy has a company full of illegals with fake documentation. :tongue:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> you didn't read the rest of the thread to see where his buddy has a company full of illegals with fake documentation. :tongue:


LOL


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

pistol58 you lost credability with me when you personally attacked gilbert about his where his wife lived . why didnt you just call him and his wife ********. thats clearly what you ment.i dont know maybe you and gilbert are friendsand he excepts that kind of thing from you. if so then i might reinstate your cred but i would still disagree with you .


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Who else hangs out in front of Home Depot looking for work?


i honestly don't know who does - i've never noticed i suppose. i go straight to the border to get mine... .


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

You guys crack me up. Thanks to all those who sent me PMs with VALUABLE information.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> .whats wrong with hireing one cheap to get back a little bit that we have invested in them.again thier not leaveing so why not give them some work and some day they might even get off the systym.


If you think we get something back, go down to the local post office (yeah, the one that is losing money) and spend couple of hours watching the government employees that you pay for sell money orders IN PESO's to go back across our southern border.

If they don't have jobs, they will leave. There are 15 million people out of work in the USA right now. Yeah, yeah, I hear how they are just doing jobs that Americans won't do. Well, I suggest you visit some places like Minnesota, South Dakota, North Dakota where the South of the Border element has not reached full capacity. Look at who is driving and riding on the garbage trucks, look at who is acting as a flag man on road construction jobs, look who is laying the asphalt, see who is working the dairy farms and the pig farms. Without being accused of being a biggot from what I have seen, they are obviously not hispanic.

This is a supply and demand problem. As soon as the supply of jobs dries up , they will magically leave. Some businesses and some people see it as a way to charge the same or almost the same as they would if they hired American workers with benefits, workmen's comp., and treated them humanely. There have been a lot leave during the recession, but not nearly enough.

I had to have my yard mowed for a couple of months this summer because I was not available. I contacted a 16 year old down the street. He was so happy to do it, he came down every day and shook the door knobs and checked the windows. Compare that service to the previous poster that had possesions stolen by "some day workers from HD". I know that the 15 year old spent the money I gave him in the US (maybe on a video game made in China, but he spent it in the US.)

People that hire illegals are in the same boat as the CEO's that sent all our jobs overseas and then complain that the American worker makes too much money. Now these same CEO's are saying that India and China are graduating more engineers and scientist than the US. Guess what, they didn't move the manufacturing plants to India, China, Vietnam, and Thailand because they had better engineers, it was because they couldn't use 12 year old kids to make tennis shoes, and silk ties in the US.

Hire American.

RANT OVER


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Nokillbill said:


> pistol58 you lost credability with me when you personally attacked gilbert about his where his wife lived . why didnt you just call him and his wife ********. thats clearly what you ment.i dont know maybe you and gilbert are friendsand he excepts that kind of thing from you. if so then i might reinstate your cred but i would still disagree with you .[/QUOTEH]
> 
> Hey Pistol, got hate in your heart? .....LET IT OUT! ***********!:spineyes:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

No harm meant. Not trying to make enemies here on this site. My apologies if my attempt at a joke was off color.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Pay em in beer and tacos. Their gonna be here anyways might as well put em to use. :cheers:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

kingtender said:


> Pay em in beer and tacos. Their gonna be here anyways might as well put em to use. :cheers:


I like beer (excluding Miller Lite) and taco's and im a US citizen!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> No harm meant. Not trying to make enemies here on this site. My apologies if my attempt at a joke was off color.


WAY OUT OF LINE BOBO!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I like beer (excluding Miller Lite) and taco's and im a US citizen!


And again........boom......:redface:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> And again........boom......:redface:


Is "boom" a good thing or bad thing?? lol


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

I really don't think that people realize how much work is done on a daily basis by illegal immigrants. Even though you don't hire an illegal immigrant off of the street, you still contribute to the problem somewhere down the line. Has any one bought a new house lately? Chances are close to 100% that an illegal immigrant worked on it at one time or another.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm late to the party but will add to it, do NOT hire an illegal!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I like beer (excluding Miller Lite) and taco's and im a US citizen!


I didnt know there was any other kind of beer....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> I didnt know there was any other kind of beer....


I'll pray for you.......


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I married an illegal. Now she is the mother of my son and is finishing her Law Degree. Her sister is a Registered Nurse and my brother-in-law is a surgeon (yes as in "Doctor"). 

Everyones ancestors migrated here, killed all the Indians and stole their land. 

You haters are so full of yourself!!! 

Oh as for me....I'm a Vietnam Vet so YES....I have a say in this.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> I married an illegal. Now she is the mother of my son and is finishing her Law Degree. Her sister is a Registered Nurse and my brother-in-law is a surgeon (yes as in "Doctor").
> 
> Everyones ancestors migrated here, killed all the Indians and stole their land.
> 
> ...


Well said, brother. From one Vet to another... :cheers:


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I married an illegal. Now she is the mother of my son and is finishing her Law Degree. Her sister is a Registered Nurse and my brother-in-law is a surgeon (yes as in "Doctor").
> 
> Everyones ancestors migrated here, killed all the Indians and stole their land.
> 
> ...


Not a hater, just a realist and served my time also. However, a couple of points.

1) Yes some of our ancestors migrated here, some killed all of the Indians and stole their land. However, those that did migrated here during a time when there were no laws against illegal immigration, and quotas on legal immigration.

2) Yes the Indians were here first, and it is a shame what was done to them. They were here first and we should not have taken advantage of them. I just don't want someone coming here illegally and taking advantage of my kids and grandkids by taking jobs that they may need.

It appears from your profile that we are about the same age. I can remember as a kid when my Dad would get laid off from assembly line work due to lack of demand. The next day he would be working SOMEWHERE. He might be roofing a house, he might be mowing yards, he might be painting somebody's house. Anything to keep food on the table for his family. Now who is mowing the yards, roofing the houses, and painting the houses?

Again, I am not a hater. I just wish people could understand that this is a Supply and Demand problem. We have to keep OUR jobs OURS. We have 15 million people out of work right now and the unemployment rate is 9.6%. The economists say that the lowest we can ever expect unemployment is about 5% (becasue there will always be job movement). I say when the unemplyment rate gets to 4.9% we let some in as guest workers. When it gets to 5.1% we send some of the guest workers back.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I like beer (excluding Miller Lite) and taco's and im a US citizen!


What's wrong with Miller Lite?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Dont hire those illegals, find ya some teenagers in your neighborhood...


right. it's easier to find a virgin these days than it is finding some teenagers that want to do manual labor.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> right. it's easier to find a virgin these days than it is finding some teenagers that want to do manual labor.


hwell:


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> am i wrong?


I would agree. I don't know who to blame as many parents (probably not any on this forum, lol) would not appreciate their kids doing manual labor. Many parents nowadays believe that it is too hot, or too cold, or too wet or too dangerous for their kid to work outside.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

lovethemreds said:


> I would agree. I don't know who to blame as many parents (probably not any on this forum, lol) would not appreciate their kids doing manual labor. Many parents nowadays believe that it is too hot, or too cold, or too wet or too dangerous for their kid to work outside.


do you wanna know what's wrong with parents? too many of them say, "i want my kids to have it better than i did. i want them to have all of the things that i never had."

translation: "i don't want them to have to work their butts off like i did when i was a kid. i want to show them how much i love them by buying them all of the things i never had."

parents who think this way aren't doing their kids any favors. in fact, this mindset is ruining america.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> What's wrong with Miller Lite?


Well, Ive never personally tasted horse p*ss, but if I had to guess, it would taste just like Miller Lite....jus sayin.....


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

This was all Mexico's land, they're just slowly taking it all back, and short of another war, they're not going to be stopped.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Dam dude, do you not have any friends?? At all???


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like we could have just moved the Sh** and saved all the typing and high blood pressure. Jamie lee, lets get a beer and laugh about all this....just sayin.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well, Ive never personally tasted horse p*ss, but if I had to guess, it would taste just like Miller Lite....jus sayin.....


i like miller light. its good mezzkin beer!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> i like miller light. its good mezzkin beer!


.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Is "boom" a good thing or bad thing?? lol


"boom" is bad and "boom boom" is good.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I need some work. 12 bucks a hour sounds good 6' ft tall 200 lbs and ain't afraid to work. Grew up in the country


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> do you wanna know what's wrong with parents? too many of them say, "i want my kids to have it better than i did. i want them to have all of the things that i never had."
> 
> translation: "i don't want them to have to work their butts off like i did when i was a kid. i want to show them how much i love them by buying them all of the things i never had."
> 
> parents who think this way aren't doing their kids any favors. in fact, this mindset is ruining america.


I agree with you there. I see friends and family all the time having trouble making ends meet but there kids have all the latest and greatest toys and electronics. They also want the higher pay but don't want to put out more effort and give up time with their family. I always hear that I make too much for not having a college degree.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys. If I wanted the name of moving services I would have presented that question...
> 
> We hired 3 Men Movers when I initially moved into my house. That cost us close to 6 grand for an "in town" move. Not looking to hire a moving company to move a couple pieces of large furniture.
> 
> It looks like I will be stopping by Home Depot Saturday morning.


Ill be there with my buds playing soccer in the parking lot from sun up till sun down. 2$s an hour, KFC for lunch and we gotta deal!

oh yeah, dont forget the miller!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> I married an illegal. Now she is the mother of my son and is finishing her Law Degree. Her sister is a Registered Nurse and my brother-in-law is a surgeon (yes as in "Doctor").
> 
> Everyones ancestors migrated here, killed all the Indians and stole their land.
> 
> ...


An illegal with a law degree???? That is rich on so many levels! Let me guess, your illegal lawyer was the one that told you that being a vet gave illegals the right to imigrate here illegally? Thank you for your service and a great belly laugh that woke my house at 4 am!


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

College students. A little bit of cash and a case of beer and it will be done in no time.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe we should turn a blind eye and support the illegals. After all, some day we made need a lot of Christians to take this country back from the Muslims.
Just sayin.

Then again, they don't have enough nads to stand up to the problems in their own country.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Skeeter Bait said:


> People that hire illegals are in the same boat as the CEO's that sent all our jobs overseas and then complain that the American worker makes too much money. Now these same CEO's are saying that India and China are graduating more engineers and scientist than the US. Guess what, they didn't move the manufacturing plants to India, China, Vietnam, and Thailand because they had better engineers, it was because they couldn't use 12 year old kids to make tennis shoes, and silk ties in the US.


protectionism is a whole 'nuther discussion than hiring illegals. the companies that moved their mfring operations overseas did so to survive. they can't compete otherwise and will have to shut the doors. :cheers:


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Maybe we should turn a blind eye and support the illegals. After all, some day we made need a lot of Christians to take this country back from the Muslims.
> Just sayin.
> 
> Then again, they don't have enough nads to stand up to the problems in their own country.


We are already supporting them, costing the $h*t out of the taxpayers now!:headknock


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

hireing illegals is not the problem.VOTEING THEM IN AS PRESIDENT IS THE PROBLEM


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well, Ive never personally tasted horse p*ss, but if I had to guess, it would taste just like Miller Lite....jus sayin.....


 They make it so illeagals wont drink budweiser.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

H2 said:


> We are already supporting them, costing the $h*t out of the taxpayers now!:headknock


 They do not cost us taxpayers anywhere near the amount that 3rd generation welfare recipients do.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

refugioco said:


> They do not cost us taxpayers anywhere near the amount that 3rd generation welfare recipients do.


That's a good reason to give them a free ride...

Well because Johnny can do it so can I !!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> An illegal with a law degree???? That is rich on so many levels! Let me guess, your illegal lawyer was the one that told you that being a vet gave illegals the right to imigrate here illegally? Thank you for your service and a great belly laugh that woke my house at 4 am!


I agree 100%.... the bar application process is so rigorous that it would be impossible for an illegal to be licensed...


----------



## Pollardized (Sep 8, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> I agree 100%.... the bar application process is so rigorous that it would be impossible for an illegal to be licensed...


He said he married an illegal. Maybe at that time she was illegal. Doesn't mean that over time she hasn't become LEGAL. And thus able to study law and obtain a law degree.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> An illegal with a law degree???? That is rich on so many levels! Let me guess, your illegal lawyer was the one that told you that being a vet gave illegals the right to imigrate here illegally? Thank you for your service and a great belly laugh that woke my house at 4 am!


I can help you with that..

It's called *"The Land Of Opportunity".* Perhaps you've heard the phrase. You see, when we got married 15 years ago, she started school. Then she got a job, started making excellent money, then went back to school and when I retire at 65, she will be my sugar momma cause she will be 49 and making big money AS AN IMMIGRATION LAWYER. I already get FREE MEDICAL so I'm pretty much set.

Hope that clears thing up for ya. Don't forget to be Thankfull on Thanksgiving....I know we are!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Pollardized said:


> He said he married an illegal. Maybe at that time she was illegal. Doesn't mean that over time she hasn't become LEGAL. And thus able to study law and obtain a law degree.


Don't confuse the issue with logic and reasoning!!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Pollardized said:


> He said he married an illegal. Maybe at that time she was illegal. Doesn't mean that over time she hasn't become LEGAL. And thus able to study law and obtain a law degree.


Thanks for clearing that up for them. I don't think they fully understand the American System much less the "American Dream".

Green to ya.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for them. I don't think they fully understand the American System much less the "American Dream".
> 
> Green to ya.


i don't "thick" you explained yourself clearly, because trust me, i'm more than capable of understanding your simple-minded logic...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> i don't "thick" you explained yourself clearly, because trust me, i'm more than capable of understanding your simple-minded logic...


Perhaps you are right. I know what you mean and SURE RECOGNIZE "simple minded logic" when I see it.

Happy Thanks Giving....God Bless.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> I can help you with that..
> 
> It's called *"The Land Of Opportunity".* Perhaps you've heard the phrase. You see, when we got married 15 years ago, she started school. Then she got a job, started making excellent money, then went back to school and when I retire at 65, she will be my sugar momma cause she will be 49 and making big money AS AN IMMIGRATION LAWYER. I already get FREE MEDICAL so I'm pretty much set.
> 
> Hope that clears thing up for ya. Don't forget to be Thankfull on Thanksgiving....I know we are!!


nah, she'll probably divorce you after she passes the bar and has established a client list. she'll still be relatively young and making good money - why would she keep an old f*rt like you around?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Perhaps you are right. I know what you mean and SURE RECOGNIZE "simple minded logic" when I see it.
> 
> Happy Thanks Giving....God Bless.


Man come on! i'm tryin to ruffle some feathers on Friday! Happy thanksgiving to you as well, god bless and thank you for your service to this country!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> Man come on! i'm tryin to ruffle some feathers on Friday! Happy thanksgiving to you as well, god bless and thank you for your service to this country!


You got it Brother. It's all good and these kind of discussion are needed if we are to resolve the illegal immigration issue in this country.

You and I both done some good here today.:cheers:


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow.............looks like I started a firestorm on post #2.............hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Sooo.....Justin_Time, have you found anyone to help you out yet??


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Sooo.....Justin_Time, have you found anyone to help you out yet??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

I hired a company called A Star Movers to move a three piece office desk from Spring to Friendswood last week. Bonded and BBB certified. Assembled and disassembled. Took off and replaced office doors to get it in and out. Wrapped everything in Saran Wrap and blankets and did a great job. 150 bucks.

TW


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Sooo.....Justin_Time, have you found anyone to help you out yet??


No, but I know where to go Saturday morning to find some help thanks to the numerous people that sent me PMs. :cheers:

Hopefully I can get all the work done Saturday so I can take my boat out Sunday for a little fishin'....


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a few day laborers I will sub-contract out to you!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> nah, she'll probably divorce you after she passes the bar and has established a client list. she'll still be relatively young and making good money - why would she keep an old f*rt like you around?


that's pretty much what I am thinking... LMAO never heard of a "young" rich women wanting an old broke man living off them... but have heard of old rich men wanting young broke women living off them..


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> No, but I know where to go Saturday morning to find some help thanks to the numerous people that sent me PMs. :cheers:
> 
> Hopefully I can get all the work done Saturday so I can take my boat out Sunday for a little fishin'....


Im goin fishin tomorrow mornin


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well, Ive never personally tasted horse p*ss, but if I had to guess, it would taste just like Miller Lite....jus sayin.....


you're not going to to make a whole lot of friends here with talk like that... but your looks just may save you.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> you're not going to to make a whole lot of friends here with talk like that... but your looks just may save you.


Well, thats fine, if someone doesnt want to be my friend because of my preference in beer then....they are just strange, and I probably wouldnt want to be there friend either! :work:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> that's pretty much what I am thinking... LMAO never heard of a "young" rich women wanting an old broke man living off them... but have heard of old rich men wanting young broke women living off them..


UH-Oh.....I'm starting to see a flaw in my plan!!!:headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> UH-Oh.....I'm starting to see a flaw in my plan!!!:headknock


start hitting the gym daily.. and buy you a penis pump. LMMFAO


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Im goin fishin tomorrow mornin


Good luck!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahha ... you sound like a winner.



Jamie_Lee said:


> Well, Ive never personally tasted horse p*ss, but if I had to guess, it would taste just like Miller Lite....jus sayin.....


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well, Ive never personally tasted horse p*ss, but if I had to guess, it would taste just like Miller Lite....jus sayin.....


yup, I agree with ya.... Miller Lite sucks


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well, thats fine, if someone doesnt want to be my friend because of my preference in beer then....*they are just strange, and I probably wouldnt want to be there friend either!* :work:


If you don't want strange friends, you don't want 2cool friends.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I like tall slim ladies..


:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool Hand said:


> I like tall slim ladies..
> 
> :biggrin:


I don't think you'll find many of those at Home Depot. Most of Mayan descent are relatively short.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I don't think you'll find many of those at Home Depot. Most of Mayan descent are relatively short.


Mayan descent? you mean ********?:spineyes:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> If you don't want strange friends, you don't want 2cool friends.


 I like strange. rs


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> I like strange. rs


oh yea.......giggity :fish:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

We need to get this thread back on track something about Pistol58's illegal lawn outfit:biggrin:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

This thread has already peeked and is at the bottom of the bell curve.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I fish on weekends.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> This thread has already peeked and is at the bottom of the bell curve.


I agree, Pete is trying to remove the platinum spoon out of David's mouth, and I gotta go film deer----duty calls.:smile: rs


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> I fish on weekends.


Where do you fish Gilbert?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Where do you fish Gilbert?


your master bedroom :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool Hand said:


> Where do you fish Gilbert?


The ditch in front of the Home Depot.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> your master bedroom :biggrin:


Glad my mother n law sleeps in there......yuk...:cloud:


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> do you wanna know what's wrong with parents? too many of them say, "i want my kids to have it better than i did. i want them to have all of the things that i never had."
> 
> translation: "i don't want them to have to work their butts off like i did when i was a kid. i want to show them how much i love them by buying them all of the things i never had."
> 
> parents who think this way aren't doing their kids any favors. in fact, this mindset is ruining america.


My dad had that mindset with me, sort of. He always pushed me to do manual labor in the heat and rain. Taught me to use and respect firearms, taught me to camp and enjoy the outdoors... but also pushed me to go to college before I felt ready to go, and held me back from serving my country, which to this very day I regret. He never held a gun to my head, but made me promise. Although not to the extent of your post, I understand completely with what you're saying, and agree with you fully.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Glad my mother n law sleeps in there......yuk...:cloud:


you sleep with your mother in law? :spineyes:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> you sleep with your mother in law? :spineyes:


:headknock:work::spineyes:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> I can help you with that..
> 
> It's called *"The Land Of Opportunity".* Perhaps you've heard the phrase. You see, when we got married 15 years ago, she started school. Then she got a job, started making excellent money, then went back to school and when I retire at 65, she will be my sugar momma cause she will be 49 and making big money AS AN IMMIGRATION LAWYER. I already get FREE MEDICAL so I'm pretty much set.
> 
> Hope that clears thing up for ya. Don't forget to be Thankfull on Thanksgiving....I know we are!!


These in-laws of yours sure sound like over achievers, any particular reason they couldn't achieve legal immigration? I am well aware of the land of opportunity as I am living it, and I am glad that you were able to capitalize on our system without effort. I can see that you are proud of that. It truly sounds like you are one of the ones that would crumble on a day without a Mexican. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> These in-laws of yours sure sound like over achievers, any particular reason they couldn't achieve legal immigration? I am well aware of the land of opportunity as I am living it, and I am glad that you were able to capitalize on our system without effort. I can see that you are proud of that. It truly sounds like you are one of the ones that would crumble on a day without a Mexican. Happy Thanksgiving!


My mother was in the Air Force and served in Korea
My Father was in the Air Force and served in Korea
I was in the Air Force and served.

Not sure what you mean by "able to capitalize on our system without effort" 

We have an immigration problem in this country. The Government doesn't want to fix it. They don't want it fixed. The people don't want it fixed or they would vote for people that can fix it.

SOOOOOO....as long as they are here, let's transform those that we can into productive citizens. I have put 3 of them thru college and now they paying taxes. By the way, our college system AND school system make it possible for illegals to go to school/college here. They can't get a drivers license but they can attend school/college.

Catch up on the news and you will see that there is a BIG issue right now about illegals NOT paying "out of district" fees for attending A&M. Arizona TRIED to do something about the problem but the whole world came down on them INCLUDING the President.

For all those that wish to make me the bad guy here and spend all day hammering me, DID YOU CONTACT YOUR SENATORS TODAY....Nope, I thought not.

STAND DOWN GUYS...

1st I'm on your side, I'm an American living in a nation that is out of control with wide open borders. Our Government has failed us.

2nd, Ya'll can come at me from any angle you wish but you cannot rile me nor can you debate me as most are not that well informed. I got this argument and only wasted my day trying to "splain it to ya" cause the voice of common sense needs to be heard. Our "battle plan" is flawed and our strategy sucks.

Stop wasting your time playing around on the internet and get involve. Make a difference. Be the Christians that we claim to be.

When the next World War breaks out....and it will...we are going to need our southern neighbors to help defend AMERICA...as in North, Central and South America.

This thread is done.

Carry on!!

(Dang...this is pretty good...somebody needs to green me)


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> When the next World War breaks out....and it will...we are going to need our southern neighbors to help defend AMERICA...as in North, Central and South America.


hahahahaha really? That is the biggest joke I have heard in ages. These idiots can't even keep their own countries in line, and we are expecting them to unite with us when it all goes down?? Illegal is illegal


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> hahahahaha really? That is the biggest joke I have heard in ages. These idiots can't even keep their own countries in line, and we are expecting them to unite with us when it all goes down?? Illegal is illegal


Not to mention the fact that the chances are really, really high that they'll end up on the other side...


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

i need some popcorn!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

fjm308 said:


> i need some popcorn!


Don't waste your money, This movie is about over.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

fjm308 said:


> i need some popcorn!


here go,, , or maybe a burger ,, lol :work:


----------

